# Amber heart shaped bottle



## Humabdos (Jul 11, 2004)

I got this at a garage sale today. Can anyone tell me something about it ? 

 It says on the bottom: 

           Paul Mason
               V   F
               4600
      REG. U.S.PAT. OFF.
 Yes I paid a whopping .50 for it!

 Thanks for any info
 Glen


----------



## woody (Jul 11, 2004)

Paul Mason is a wine, I believe.
 I remember it from the 1960's or 1970's.
 It's probably some sort of commemorative bottle the wine came in.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 11, 2004)

I Remember seeing one in Kovels somewhat like it listed at $812.  It's that "somewhat like it" that's the kick in the rear end.[]  Someone with a photographic memory would do good in this hobby! O'well it looks great in the window[&:]
 Glen


----------



## Lizfest (Jul 23, 2004)

I have the same bottle with all the labels still attached. Originally your bottle had a yellow ribbon around the neck, and a label in the shape of a heart with the words MASSON with a picture in the center and under the picture are the words Rare Cream Sherry, California. On the back I have a liquor revenue sticker with the price of 6 cents. I found this bottle 9 years ago at a yard sale in Colorado for $2.50. I really don't know much else about it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks a lot for that info. Did that revenue sticker have any dates on it?
 Glen


----------



## Lizfest (Jul 28, 2004)

No date but the label shows the Secretary of State as George Baker and he served between 1949-1953 in Colorado. I will post a picture of it next week, going on vacation!


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone I have three of them
 Rex


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2015)

I have one of these with a brown stopper attached to the cork. Does anyone know about that? Thanks!


----------

